# Where to buy a Turkey/chicken plucker?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I was thinking of getting the kind I've seen with the rubber like fingers but can't seem to find them for sale anywhere so I'm sure I'm not looking in the right place.

Is there a better type plucker any of you reccomend?
We don't have chickens but do have Royal Palm turkeys & have raised the BB varieties the last couple years too.

I hate plucking anything & the last turkey we had butchered looked so nice & it didn't take the place very long to do either. I think they used the kind with the rubber like fingers too.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, I don't know how much shipping costs are, but "the poultry man" has excellent pluckers and scalders. they are hand made all stainless steel, very commercial quality stuff. Cornerstone has lots of processing items too. 

POULTRY MAN
Pluckers and Scalders
Eli M. Reiff
570-966-0769
RR #2 Box 484
Mifflinburg, PA 17844 


Cornerstone Farm
New Processing Equipment, Amsoil, used equipment
15 Silver Street, Norwich, NY 13815
607-334-9962
[email protected]
www.cornerstone-farm.com


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

Why not just make one, they are easy to make and only cost about $30.00 if you need to get everything (besides the drill)

They work great on chickens, we only did one turkey, but didn't take the plucker out for one bird, so didn't try it, but my turkeys are not all that much bigger than chickens.

Just need some PVC pipe and endcap, drill to drill holes, rubber bungie cords (works fine, but hear the fingers work better), a long bit--not sure what it is, but it connects the PVC pipe to the drill, the drill then becomes your power source.

My husband built it in a hour or two. I can provide some pictures if you are interested.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

It would help to know if you're butchering one turkey etc... My recommendations are commercial grade designed to handle 30+ birds an hour, basically as fast as you can clean them. I kill a lot of chickens and turkeys yearly.... 

You can build stuff way cheaper if you're only doing a few birds...


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

google 

whizbang chicken plucker

Herrick Kimball has a great $15 book on how to build an inexpensive one.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

a little pricy but heres some videos so you can at least see how they work...
http://www.cconly.com/video_4_ezplucker

Usaly when I make things, it ends up costing more then if I would of went out and and bought new ............. :ashamed:


----------



## RWDitto (Jan 23, 2009)

We sell one for $39.95 plus shipping. Check out our farm page or check Ebay. THANKS


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

RWDitto said:


> We sell one for $39.95 plus shipping. Check out our farm page or check Ebay. THANKS


Iv seen yours.....

Im thinking about getting a large one and having a moble poultry butcher service....


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I've got an EZ Plucker. Sold by CConly. There is a web site for them and he sells on eBay.

It works well, but I don't know about how it would do on a turkey.

My son and I just butchered 6 geese and they were too big to tumble in the plucker, so the plucker only did a partial job. When doing ducks, it helps to have 2-3 birds in the plucker at the same time. There isn't enough room in the plucker to get 2 geese in there at the same time.

The EZ Plucker is about the same size as the Whizbang. My son added up all the parts for the Whizbang and decided it made more sense to buy the EZ Plucker.

I also use duck wax. After I've got everything off I can possible get off the bird, it goes into the wax to remove the final pin feathers and down. I don't know if that would be worth the expense for turkeys or not.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Karen in Alabam said:


> Why not just make one, they are easy to make and only cost about $30.00 if you need to get everything (besides the drill)
> 
> They work great on chickens, we only did one turkey, but didn't take the plucker out for one bird, so didn't try it, but my turkeys are not all that much bigger than chickens.
> 
> ...


I would Love to see some pics. I started a thread under Homesteading questions --thread name---""Share Your Idea's Homemade or Modified Items for Homesteading"" and would like for you to post it there too if you will. Thanks


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I've got an EZ Plucker. Sold by CConly. There is a web site for them and he sells on eBay.
> 
> It works well, but I don't know about how it would do on a turkey.
> 
> ...


May I ask which model number y6ou have ........


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I missed getting on here yesterday so now I guess I have alot of checking to do on these different pluckers.
I would also love to see pictures of your homemade plucker Karen.

We only do a few 2-3 turkeys a year but I really do hate plucking anything with feathers. They never seem to look as nice as the one's I pay someone else to do.
I don't even mind paying someone to do my turkeys but no one around me does them. The last one we took to a USDA butcher on the other side of the state but the only reason we took it that far is because we were already going for another reason & it just worked out that way.
I did see that they had a plucker with the rubber fingers & the finished bird looked so nice when we picked it up.


----------

